# Cannot Delete Files off of a memory card



## xxliane (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a memory card slot in the actual tower to my computer, and when i try to delete the song files off of it, a message comes up that reads 

Error Code: 0x80004002 No Interface Supported

It won't let me delete things off of this memory card. How do I fix it?


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

have you tried to format it instead,tho your loss all songs on there.


----------



## xxliane (Mar 30, 2008)

I did and it says that the disk is write protected. Does that mean that i can't delete anything off of it?


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

what memory card is it.

if its a sd card then there should be a little switch on the card it self.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello xxliane

Generally, SD/SDHC Memory Card file systems formatted with generic operating system formatting software do not comply with the SD Memory Card specification.

Try downloading MC Formatting Software

Compatible with vista it should format the card for you

Regards




Craig


----------



## chanpdm (Oct 1, 2008)

some slot will be there in the memory card connector if u move that to downwards it will be not write protected so u can delete


----------

